# Snap Tank



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 12, 2017)

Got this piece at my first swap in Texas, figured I overpaid, but bought it anyway. Think it's a 40', has a G 0 serial. Obviously someone put their own spin on it. Has the one year only mailbox stickers on the guard. Has scrapes and scratches and figured there wouldn't be any paint left. Spent all morning hunting boxes in town to start parting it. 


 
Took the tank off first and figured it'd be bare rusty metal or another red bike underneath. Surprised to see yellow. Tried removing a little paint from the bottom the tank and was surprised to see more yellow.

 
One thing led to another and it looked like I'm in it for the long haul now. Stripping paint is my least favorite thing about old bikes. A necessary evil in my opinion.  Probably gonna have carpet tunnel when I'm done. As far as I got til I ran out of Goof Off.


 

 
Wiped a little of the frame and think it'll clean up ok.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got this piece at my first swap in Texas, figured I overpaid, but bought it anyway. Think it's a 40', has a G 0 serial. Obviously someone put their own spin on it. Has the one year only mailbox stickers on the guard. Has scrapes and scratches and figured there wouldn't be any paint left. Spent all morning hunting boxes in town to start parting it. View attachment 408610
> Took the tank off first and figured it'd be bare rusty metal or another red bike underneath. Surprised to see yellow. Tried removing a little paint from the bottom the tank and was surprised to see more yellow.View attachment 408609
> One thing led to another and it looked like I'm in it for the long haul now. Stripping paint is my least favorite thing about old bikes. A necessary evil in my opinion.  Probably gonna have carpet tunnel when I'm done. As far as I got til I ran out of Goof Off.
> View attachment 408608 View attachment 408607
> Wiped a little of the frame and think it'll clean up ok.View attachment 408606



I've always liked that yellow/black paint scheme on these


----------



## Barto (Jan 13, 2017)

No matter if this thing was painted with a Squirt Gun it would still be beautiful....this is my all-time favorite bike, great tank, frame, guard, fenders, Colson stand, Carrier...everything!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 13, 2017)

Barto said:


> No matter if this thing was painted with a Squirt Gun it would still be beautiful....this is my all-time favorite bike, great tank, frame, guard, fenders, Colson stand, Carrier...everything!




I agree, might take a while, but should be nice once I'm done.


----------



## mike j (Jan 13, 2017)

You have a great canvas to work with. I have an affinity for Colson's myself, best of luck with it.


----------



## steve doan (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a yellow snap tank bike that is completly done and I am going to enter it in the show at Ann Arbor. Its a  10 condition.  Steve Daon


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 13, 2017)

steve doan said:


> I have a yellow snap tank bike that is completly done and I am going to enter it in the show at Ann Arbor. Its a  10 condition.  Steve Daon



Show us a pic man!


----------



## Barto (Jan 14, 2017)

steve doan said:


> I have a yellow snap tank bike that is completly done and I am going to enter it in the show at Ann Arbor. Its a  10 condition.  Steve Daon



I want to see this bike as well...oh, did I say please?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2017)

Got a little more paint removed from the Colson. Did I mention I really hate stripping paint? Anyway, I'll do a little at a time and hopefully I live long enough to finish. I'm doing the frame last just because I'm dreading it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 2, 2017)

Look at my hands now.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice work so far.most would probably just strip it to save time.
I'm also a big fan of the snap tanks.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Nice work so far.most would probably just strip it to save time.
> I'm also a big fan of the snap tanks.



Thanks, trying to be patient and save as much paint as possible.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 6, 2017)

Be patient, you're gonna get there. Good job so far.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2017)

This pic is for insperation.
Here is my snap tank badged as a 
Speed Chief


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 7, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> This pic is for insperation.
> Here is my snap tank badged as a
> Speed Chief
> 
> View attachment 419594



Whoa, very nice frankster. I'll get there one piece at a time, lol.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 13, 2017)

Got the rack done, lots of nooks and crannies on this one. Has a pretty good ding and a little bondo on the left side, but think it adds a little character. One more piece down, alot more paint left to remove.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 16, 2017)

Punting this one, for sale now.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Lets see what it looks like now


----------

